# Spessart Biker Fahrtechnikkurse 2012



## j.wayne (30. Januar 2012)

Wir bieten auch 2012 wieder zwei Fahrtechnik-Kurse an. Der Basic wird am 10/11 März 2012 stattfinden. Der Advanced am 31.3/1.4 2012. 
Die Kurse sind ausdrücklich für Frauen geeignet.


----------



## micha555 (16. März 2012)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Wir bieten auch 2012 wieder zwei Fahrtechnik-Kurse an. Der Basic wird am 10/11 März 2012 stattfinden. Der Advanced am 31.3/1.4 2012.
> Die Kurse sind ausdrücklich für Frauen geeignet.



Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

denkt mal drüber nach, ob ihr nicht vielleicht doch am Advanced Kurs  teilnehmen wollt. Ich bin nämlich angemeldet und bisher sind es zu wenig  Teilnehmer. Von daher fände ich es klasse, wenn sich noch der ein oder  Andere finden würde!
Ich habe letztes Jahr den Basic gemacht und das war super!

Gruss
micha555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (16. März 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis, Micha555. Ich hab Thorsten gleich eine Mail geschrieben. Würde mich freuen, wenn der FT Advanced stattfindet. Ich rühr in meinem Bekanntenkreis gleich noch mal die Werbetrommel.


----------



## micha555 (16. März 2012)

Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Toolkid (25. März 2012)

So wie es aussieht findet der Kurs statt. 
Dann bis zum nächsten Samstag...


----------



## micha555 (25. März 2012)

Yep, bis dann


----------

